# Maybe I should just buy bees???



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## WannaBee (Apr 23, 2008)

What would bee the fun in that???:applause:


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

i second wannabee


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

#1 is having the right equipment for the job. Looks like you are covered there.

MM


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

What did you find? Was that a honeybee nest?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

This is what I found.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Iddee, are you OK? I noticed you were working with a shirt on. Maybe you have a cold?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Not so fast. Does he have pants on?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Ravenseye said:


> Iddee, are you OK? I noticed you were working with a shirt on. Maybe you have a cold?


gettin soft in his old age


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Barry, I was afraid to ask. Now, I'm afraid to know!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

It was on college grounds. I didn't want all the college girls swooning.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Swooning....interesting word substitution for fainting, etc. Nice try!


----------



## swampedge (Oct 5, 2008)

*Bees in trees*

I've found some wild bees not far from my house that are in the bottom of a hollow oak. I've p.m.'d a couple of folks here with no response but I was wondering if there is a way to move them with out cutting the tree or can I cut a larger opening and put a hinge on the peice so the bees will stay and maybe I can get some of the honey? Just curious............I'll post up some pics when I figure out how or if any one is interested in seeing them.
Jim


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Jim, you may want to repost this message in the Beekeeping 101 or Bee Forum. I think you'll find plenty of folks with opinions and ideas and you won't even need photos.
BTW I received your pm this evening and replied already.......


----------



## swampedge (Oct 5, 2008)

*OK*

I was able to speak with longrangedog on the phone so I'm gonna wait 'till spring and with his help coax them into a box..........guess it's time for me to step into the hobby! And I thought tricking a trap door spider out of it's burrow was fun. I did notice that there were a few yellow jackets around the base of the tree but not going into the hive, should I track down the nest and destroy it? Sorry for posting in the wrong place but I'm a new-bee.
Jim


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

swampedge said:


> I did notice that there were a few yellow jackets around the base of the tree but not going into the hive, should I track down the nest and destroy it?


I wouldn't worry about the yellow jackets. If they are entering the hive then I'd say the colony of bees was too weak to try to save. Yellow jackets are mainly scavengers so they are pretty common at the entrance to hives where they consume dead bees and other nest detritus that winds up on the ground. They've got their job to do, so if they aren't causing a problem, my opinion is to let 'em be.


----------



## swampedge (Oct 5, 2008)

*ok*

sounds good.


----------

